# Unterschied Laing DDC-1RT/Plus & Ultra



## ED101 (1. Oktober 2007)

Wie schon der Titel sagt, was gibt es für ein Unterschied zwischen den beiden Pumpen, ausser das die Ultra nen Plexideckel hat? Kann irgendwie nix finden.


----------



## GoZoU (1. Oktober 2007)

*Ultra:*
Technische Daten:
Abmaße: (BxTxH) 62x62x38mm (Ohne Anschlüsse)
Abmaße Plexi Aufsatz: 80x80x25mm (Ohne Anschlüsse)
Motorbauart: Elektronisch kommutierter Kugelmotor
Nennspannung: 12 V DC Gleichspannung
Gewicht: 400g
Spannungsbereich 6 bis 13,2 Volt
Förderhöhe bei 12V: 4,7m
max. Förderleistung: 600L/h
Material: Röhm Plexiglas GS
Fördermedien: Wasser, Wasser-/Glykol-Gemische*
Max. Systemtemperatur: 60ø C
Medienberührende Teile: Edelstahl 1.4571, PPS-GF40, EPDM O-Ringe,
Aluminiumoxid, Hartkohle
Anschlüsse: 2x 1/4" Schlauchanschluss


*Plus:*

Abmaße: (BxTxH) 62x62x38mm (Ohne Anschlüsse)
Motorbauart: Elektronisch kommutierter Kugelmotor
Nennleistungsaufnahme: 18Watt
Nennspannung: 12 V DC Gleichspannung
Zul. Spannungsbereich 6 bis 13,2 Volt
Förderhöhe bei 12V: 4,7m
max. Förderleistung: 500L/h
Fördermedien: Wasser, Wasser-/Glykol-Gemische*
Max. Systemtemperatur: 60° C
Medienberührende Teile: Edelstahl 1.4571, PPS-GF40, EPDM O-Ringe,
Aluminiumoxid, Hartkohle
Anschlüsse: 2x G1/4" Außengewinde

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## ED101 (1. Oktober 2007)

Ahh okay, hatte nur bei Caseking geschaut und da sind beide mit 600l/h angegeben


----------



## GoZoU (1. Oktober 2007)

Schau doch mal bei Aquatuning, die sind zwar nicht mehr die günstigsten, aber ihr Support und die Artikelbeschreibungen sind echt spitze 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Morytox (1. Oktober 2007)

und wo liegt speziell der unterschied zwischen Pro und Ultra ?


----------



## ED101 (2. Oktober 2007)

*Technische Daten:* 
Abmaße: (BxTxH) 62x62x38mm (Ohne Anschlüsse) 
Abmaße Plexi Aufsatz: 80x80x25mm (Ohne Anschlüsse) 
Motorbauart: Elektronisch kommutierter Kugelmotor
Nennspannung: 12 V DC Gleichspannung
Zul. Spannungsbereich 6 bis 13,2 Volt
Förderhöhe bei 12V: 3,7m
max. Förderleistung: 420L/h
Fördermedien: Wasser, Wasser-/Glykol-Gemische*
Max. Systemtemperatur: 60ø C
Medienberührende Teile: Edelstahl 1.4571, PPS-GF40, EPDM O-Ringe, 
Aluminiumoxid, Hartkohle
Anschlüsse: 2x 1/4" Schlauchanschluss 

*Ultra:
*Technische Daten:
Abmaße: (BxTxH) 62x62x38mm (Ohne Anschlüsse)
Abmaße Plexi Aufsatz: 80x80x25mm (Ohne Anschlüsse)
Motorbauart: Elektronisch kommutierter Kugelmotor
Nennspannung: 12 V DC Gleichspannung
Spannungsbereich 6 bis 13,2 Volt
Förderhöhe bei 12V: 4,7m
max. Förderleistung: 600L/h
Material: Röhm Plexiglas GS
Fördermedien: Wasser, Wasser-/Glykol-Gemische*
Max. Systemtemperatur: 60ø C
Medienberührende Teile: Edelstahl 1.4571, PPS-GF40, EPDM O-Ringe,
Aluminiumoxid, Hartkohle
Anschlüsse: 2x 1/4" Schlauchanschluss

Also Förderleistung + Höhe wenn ich davon ausgehe das Aquatuning die richtigen Angaben hat.


----------



## Marbus16 (3. Oktober 2007)

Und wie soll man die modden können?


----------



## GoZoU (4. Oktober 2007)

Liest du hier 

klick


----------



## Wassercpu (9. Oktober 2007)

Also ich hab die Ultra verbaut und muss sagen gegen ne hpps + ist die super laut mit Dämmbox auch.....Also muss runter geregelt werden mit irgendwas


----------



## Morytox (9. Oktober 2007)

hochfrequent laut oder eher tieftönig ?


----------



## GoZoU (9. Oktober 2007)

Wohl eher hochfrequent 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## ED101 (16. Oktober 2007)

Passt jetzt zwar nicht ganz hier rein aber die Frage muss jetzt sein. Die Laing 1RT/Plus hat ja 1/4'' Gewinde, aber wie bekomm ich den Schlauch fest, weil es ist ja nur das Gewinde, ne Überwurfmutter bringt mich ja auch nicht weiter


----------



## Steal-Angel (16. Oktober 2007)

Dafür  musst du dir schon passende anschlüsse kaufen wie zB hier: 
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=27_287_869&products_id=3931
je nach Schlauchgrße Natürlich andere!
Außerdem kann man da noch unterschiedliche Anschlussarten haben, entweder die mit überwurf (wie gepostet)
oder Plugin (am besten für PUR-Schlauch)
Oder halt  Fittings (Schlauch drüber ziehen, evtl noch mit Kabelbinder oä fixieren, fertig)
Meiner Meinung sind Schraubanschlüsse mit Überwurf die besste Mööglichkeit, aber das ist jedem selbst überlassen


----------



## ED101 (16. Oktober 2007)

Die Anschlüsse hab ich da, aber dann hab ich ja 2 mal Ausgewinde?!?


----------



## Steal-Angel (16. Oktober 2007)

jain, da hast zwar generrell recht, allerdings ist auf der einen seite noch ein teil, überden deu den schlach ziehst und welchen du dann mit der Überwurfmutter befestigst (welche schließlich auch auf ein Gewinde kommt,  deswegena uch auf der Seite ein Außengewinde)


----------



## ED101 (16. Oktober 2007)

Ich glaub ich steh auf DEM Schlauch  Versteh gerade nur Bahnhof. Hat jemand ein Foto damit ich mal vom Schlauch runter komme. Danke


----------



## GoZoU (16. Oktober 2007)

Hast du vielleicht mal ein Foto von deinen Anschlüssen? Eigentlich ist das Prinzip selbsterklärend daher finde ich das gerade etwas merkwürdig.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Marbus16 (16. Oktober 2007)

Aaaalso: Die LAING hat einfach Gewinde wie jede andere WaKü-Komponente auch.

Da schraubst du deinen gewünschten Anschluss rein und befestigst den Schlauch an deinem Anschluss


----------



## Steal-Angel (16. Oktober 2007)

Ich dachte das hätte ich gesagt


----------



## Marbus16 (16. Oktober 2007)

Hast du auch. Wollte  es nur nochmal verpacken.... Doppelt hält besser :p


----------



## ED101 (17. Oktober 2007)

Bin gerade von meiner Dienstreise zurück und mein Koffer ist weg :mad: da hab ich jetzt kein Nerv mehr Fotos zu machen, schick morgen welche rein, schon mal vorab danke für die Hilfe


----------



## ED101 (18. Oktober 2007)

So jetzt noch fix die Bilder bevor es wieder auf Arbeit geht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielleicht seh ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht, bin in letzter Zeit einfach nur noch übermüdet.


----------



## GoZoU (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde sagen bei der Version brauchst du sowas damit du deine Anschlüsse montiert bekommst.
Außerdem würde ich noch diesen Deckel kaufen, der hat den Vorteil, dass die Laing wesentlich leiser läuft und du auf den oben genannten Adapter verzichten kannst.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## ED101 (18. Oktober 2007)

Genau sowas hab ich gesucht, danke GoZoU, nur mit dem Aufsatz passt die Pumpe nicht mehr in das Silent Case


----------



## GoZoU (18. Oktober 2007)

Da muss man dann gucken was leiser ist, aber ich würde auf die Pumpe in Verbindung mit dem Deckel tippen 
Btw, hier passt sie rein klick


----------



## ED101 (18. Oktober 2007)

Hab mir jetzt die Watercool SILENTstar DDC-Box gekauft und hoffe die reicht. Hoffe mal das ich noch so eine Muffe hier irgendwo im Laden bekomme.


----------



## Steal-Angel (20. Oktober 2007)

Ah, mit den Bildern wird es natürlich klarer, was du wolltest  Aber da hat dir GoZoU ja schon weiter geholfen!


----------



## Morytox (20. Oktober 2007)

hi bei aquatunig hab ich nach pumpen geschaut und da is mir aufgefallen dass es von der pro und ultra nochmal eine pro light und ultra light gibt wie sind denn da die unterschiede ? konnte keine rauslesen nur dass die dekel farbiger aussahen.


----------

